# Greek work/residence permit in other EU countries



## chalmersman (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello-

I married a Greek last year and am in the process of getting my 5 year card (have had the blue card for 6 months, will do an interview soon).

My question is- once I receive this card am I free to go to live and work in other EU countries? With my wife of course :smile:

I am having difficulty finding clear information for this online. The website with lots of info (though some is blocked with a password) livingingreece.gr dates to 2007, so I assume is now out of date.

If anyone knows the answer or where to find the answer, I'd be very grateful!

Many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

chalmersman said:


> Hello-
> 
> I married a Greek last year and am in the process of getting my 5 year card (have had the blue card for 6 months, will do an interview soon).
> 
> ...



No, not unless she is exercising treaty rights by working etc in another EU country.


----------

